# nach Update ksynaptics und Konsorten

## HoloDoc

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe nach dem Update vom Xorg  ein Problem: Vor dem Update hat mein Touchpad wunderbar funktioniert: Wird gesperrt, wenn geschrieben wird, hatte Scrollfunktion etc. pp. Nun wollte ich updaten, hab dies auch getan und musste dafür ksynapticsdeinstallieren, damit er überhaupt updatet.

Leider blockieren sich gegenseitig x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics und x11-drivers/synaptics. Letzteres wird jedoch zwingend von KSynaptics gebraucht. Ersteres vom X-Server

Wie kann ich das wieder hinbekommen?

Xorg-Server: x11-base/xorg-server-1.5.3-r5

Synaptics: x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics-1.0.0

Danke schonmal!

HoloDoc

----------

## Max Steel

Hier wäre es hilfreich zu wissen welche Paketversionen geblockt werden, aber generell sollte es funktionieren wenn du synaptics einfach unstable (~arch) installierst, und dann ksynaptics

(Folgendermaßen: echo "x11-drivers/synaptics" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords/touchpad && emerge -a ksynaptics)

----------

## HoloDoc

Leider kann ich das Paket synaptics nicht compilieren:

```

emerge -av ksynaptics

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6_p20070706-r1  USE="hal" 0 kB

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/libsynaptics-0.14.6c-r1  217 kB

[ebuild  N    ] kde-misc/ksynaptics-0.3.3  USE="-arts -debug -xinerama" 0 kB

```

```

synaptics.c:73:24: Fehler: xf86_ansic.h: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden

synaptics.c: In Funktion »SetDeviceAndProtocol«:

synaptics.c:195: Warnung: Implizite Deklaration der Funktion »strcmp«

synaptics.c: In Funktion »alloc_param_data«:

[...]

```

irgendwo hab ich auch gelesen, dass das mit dem aktuellen X-Server nicht funktioniert.

----------

